# 5.exe virus?



## defkev (12. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hallo

ich hab da nen kleines Problem. Alle 5 min bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung und zeitgleich meldet sich mein Viren Programm mit der gleichen Datei "5.exe".

Ich hab mich jetzt schon durch einiger seiten gegooglet und nicht gefunden wie ich das beheben kann.

hatte das schon mal jemand und kann mir dabei helfen?


----------



## woodstock69 (12. April 2015)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter:

https://forums.malwarebytes.org/ind...ll-this-malware-virus-or-just-registry-error/


----------



## defkev (14. April 2015)

ne nichts gebracht, hab vorgestern mein pc wieder hergestellt dann was weg und jetzt is es auf einmal wieder da -.-


----------



## fxler (14. April 2015)

Wenn die Meldung wieder auftaucht,  als erstes den Taskmanager öffnen. 
Dann bei den aktiven Tasks,  das Fenster raussuchen - > Rechtsklick - > zu Prozess wechseln. 
Dann schauen welcher Prozess das ausführt,  und schauen aus welchen Verzeichnis der Prozess ausgeführt wird. 
Dann weißt du welcher Prozess das ist und ob das schadsoftware oder dir ein bekannter Programm ist


----------



## MountyMAX (22. April 2015)

ist angeblich Malware und sollte sich mit Mbam (https://de.malwarebytes.org/) entfernen lassen


----------



## highspeedpingu (22. April 2015)

Das ist der Rest eines Virus, von welchem die 5.exe nicht gefunden werden kann. Da hat wahrscheinlich ein Antivirenprogramm schon einen Teil des Virus gelöscht oder er ist durch die Rücksetzung weg. Der übrige Teil des Virus oder ein Eintrag im Autostart versucht nun die 5.exe zu starten, was aber nicht funktioniert, weil sie nicht mehr da ist
Also: im Autostart nachsehen und den Startversuch der 5.exe verhindern.
Damit geht´s sehr gut:
Autoruns - Download - CHIP


----------

